
A Mind-Bending Cryptographic Trick Promises to Take Blockchains Mainstream - Sreyanth
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609448/a-mind-bending-cryptographic-trick-promises-to-take-blockchains-mainstream/
======
dbkaplun
The article is short and cursory. It can be summarized with the following
excerpt:

> Zcash uses zero-knowledge proofs to guarantee that transactions are valid
> despite the fact that information about the sender, the recipient, and the
> amount transacted all remain hidden. The power of the idea has major banks
> interested. JPMorgan Chase recently worked with Zcash to add zero-knowledge
> functionality to its own private Ethereum-based blockchain.

